# Ovary Pains!!!



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I am six weeks pregnant after having IVF, I had about 21 follicles grow and 12 eggs removed. I had af pains around week four but that has gone. I just finished taking my progesterone pessarys two days ago and have stared having pains in my right ovary. Will this be because my body will be working harder to produce progesterone now I AM NOT TAKING THE PESSARYS? I am a little unsure, I know its my ovary as the pain in similar to when I was on the stimulation drugs. Also I know it is not an eptopic as I had ascan at 5 weeks at it was in the correct place.
Any ideas
Thanks 
Donna


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Donna42 said:


> There is no reason why the ovaries should be painful. If the pain persists it is best to go to your GP for more advice.
> 
> Hope this hjelps!
> 
> ...


----------

